# Anno 2070 - Spielaufbau



## dkuyt (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi, mich wuerde mal interessieren wie ihr ein Endlosspiel bei Anno2070 (welche Fraktion sei mal dahingestellt) aufbaut?
Baut ihr bspw. zu Beginn gleich 20 Wohnhäuser? Oder oder oder..

Ich zum Beispiel probiere immer in bestimmten Teilen der Insel bestimmte Bereiche zu machen. (links oben Produktionsgebäude, rechts unten alle Wohnhäuser, usw.) Nur irgendwie klappt das nicht immer, gerade mit den Wohnhäusern.. Später muss ich dann irgendwelche Dinger zwischenreinbauen, dann wieder paar Häuser abreißen usw.


----------



## Fexzz (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich such mir die Insel mit der meisten Baufläche. Das wird meine Einwohner Insel. Dort baue in Anfangs nur ein paar Fischerhütten, Strom und Einwohner. 
Dann besiedel ich direkt die nächste Insel und mache diese zu meiner Prduktionsinsel. Ich produziere sogut wie NICHTS auf meiner Hauptinsel. (
Abgsehen von Erzen + Verarbeitungen, da diese nicht abzubauen pure Verschwendung wäre.)
Dann erweitere ich meine Bevölkerungsdichte meiner Hauptinsel immer weiter. Beim letzen Spiel bin ich so 
auf rund 8k Einwohner gekommen + alle Endprodukte ausreichend vorhanden.

Leider kam dann der Pirat an und hat mir unbemerkt 3 Handelsschiffe auf meiner Haupthandelsroute zerschossen und dadurch, 
dass ich das zu spät merkte, gabs dann Krawall. Da hab ich dann neu angefangen^^


----------



## McLee (1. Dezember 2011)

Würde auch versuchen von Anfang an alles auf einer anderen Insel zu produzieren und es dann zu deiner Hauptinsel verschiffen.
Fische, die ersten Getränke und das Baumaterial mache ich am Anfang auf meiner Hauptinsel mit.
Wobei man die Fischers auf der Hauptinsel lassen kann.

20-30 Häuser am Anfang kann man schon starten.


----------

